# Campgrounds still open around Elkhardt IN?



## Four Winds (Oct 29, 2011)

We bought our dream RV last weekend (Hurricane 33A 2010) and want to try it out before winterizing. 
Our thought is to drive from Rochester MI to Elkhart IN possibly include Middlebury & Shipshewana IN.    Most campgrounds around here are closing now or have already closed for the Winter.  

Do any of you have possible suggestions for camping around Elkhart IN; also Middlebury & Shipshewana?   We are retired and will be able to travel almost any day; planning on short visit 3-4 days.

We kept our Class C  4-Winds for 10 yrs .  Kudos to Thor mfg.....we NEVER had any warranty issues.   The Class A is bigger, and has slides (loving it) so we want to do a "shake down" trip to see
if we need to do anything and get little practice driving it.

Any advice, suggestions are all welcome!  

Thanx


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 30, 2011)

Just in case you find that your new coach isn't quite up to the standards of your old coach, travel somewhere near the factory.

[h=3]*Thor Motor Coach*[/h] 701 County Road 15
 Elkhart, Indiana 46516
(800) 860-5658


----------

